
Ask HN: Survival planning for the Urban Condo dweller? - manishsharan
So when the power went out in Toronto, I found that I was woefully unprepared for life without electricity. My land phoneline , by Vonage ,was unusable. My neighbors’ phone lines , from Rogers and Bell Fibe were also dead. My Nexus 4 battery gave out soon after and it stayed mostly dead during the outage. We had a lot of food but without power it was useless , thanks to a modern electric range. And even though our condo  has a gas furnace, it was not working without power.
Without TV, Cellphone and with a sick toddler( who got worse but is better now), we found the going rather overwhelming.<p>Since them I was been figuring out what gear I need to be comfortably set during the next outage; gear that can be stowed a corner in a condo without posing a fire hazard or taking up too much space.  I am not looking to outlast the next apocalypse ; I merely want to comfortable  through the next urban bureaucratic fuck-up<p>So far my list has only few one -- super thick comforters .  Can HNers add to this list ?
======
anthony_barker
1) Fill the bathtub with water - as pumps sometimes die

2) camping equipment (sleeping bags), electric lights etc

3) small camping stove (use on balcony only)

4) battery backup pack for cellphone or backup cell with cheap pay as you go #

5) Warm clothing

6) Friends/Family - go to their place

